# Mist of Pandaria RAM Problem



## Blue-Hawaii (5. Oktober 2012)

Hiho,
seit dem Patch habe ich das Problem dass nach npaar Stunden Spielen immer die Ram voll wird und das Spiel nicht mehr flüssig läuft mit grossen Aussetzer wo die Festplatte sich zu tode dreht.
Es ist mir bewust dass es mittlerweile 64 bit unterstützt und das die technik des Spieles höhere ansprüche erfordert aber sollten eigenltich die 4GB nicht reichen?
Jedes mal wenn das passiert habe ich standbilder usw...das übliche Ram Problem halt wie vor vielen Jahren. Ich muss immer das Spiel schliessen und dann beginnt für 4-5 Minuten die Platte iwas zu machen,ich vermute mal Swapfile wird gecleart. Erst dann neu starten und es läuft alles wieder top.
Kann man das iwie bewältigen indem die Ram besseringame gecleart wird oder hilft nur auf 8GB aufrüsten,was auch nicht die Welt kostet.


----------



## Lord Necci (6. Oktober 2012)

Hast du evtl. noch Firefox nebenbei laufen? in der aktuellen Version habe ich das Problem,  dass der Browser sich gern mal auf 1-2Gb aufbläst, was dann natürlich zu einem Speicherengpass führt.


----------



## Scroll (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ein 32bit system hast schau mal im launcher ob der haken bei 32bit client aktiviert ist bzw auch wenn du ein 64bit system hast mal schauen, vllt bringt es was wenns in 32bit startet


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (6. Oktober 2012)

Firefox ist nicht am laufen aber ich starte ihn meist vorher bevor ich Wow starte,meinst der frisst schon die Ram weg?
Das dachte ich mir auch grad ,zu versuchen im 32 Modus zu spielen.Habe schon mal versucht die Addons zu reduzieren...bringt nichts.
Was ich komisch finde ist dass mein Bruder mit der gleichen Maschine aber mit ATI Karte solche Probleme nicht hat...besteht eine Möglichkeit dass es mit dem Nvidia Treiber zu tun hat,oder halt mit dem Vram??
Ich versuch mal die 32bit.

Gibt es vllt eine Einstellung wo die Grafikkarte auch Systemram ausnutzt?Iwie kommt mir vor es ist nicht Ausnutzung von Ram zum laden der Spieler,wenn ich stehen bleibe läuft gut.Es kommt vor wenn ich die Kamera plötzlich drehe,dann kommt ein Standbild und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Scroll (7. Oktober 2012)

Evtl versuchst du mal den neuen beta patch von nvidia ob es dann behoben ist, musst du allerdings hier auf der main in der news schauen da sie bei nvidia selbst noch nicht verfugbar ist oder du versuchst mal nen alteren treiber um konflikte auszuschliesen mit denen du das problem nicht hattest


----------



## Lord Necci (7. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das System langsam wird,  schau dir mal über den Taskmanager die Prozesse an,  wieviel Speicher verwendet wird. 

Was meistens auch hilft ist,  wenn man WoW allen Prozessoren zuordnet. Das geht auch über den Taskmanager. Rechtsklick auf den Prozess und dann Zuordnung,  da dann alle Prozessoren auswählen.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (7. Oktober 2012)

Welchen Beta meinst du? Ich habe 306.23 drauf den neuesten WHQL.
Speciherbesetzung ist meist 3.25 von 4GB,als ich noch im 32 bit Modus spielte war das max 2,5 von 4GB.Ist auch logisch eine 32bit Anwendung benutzt ja fast nie mehr als 2GB.


----------



## Lord Necci (7. Oktober 2012)

Nur von WoW? Über 3Gb finde ich dann doch etwas viel,  oder meinst du den kompletten Speicherverbrauch? 

Also am Treiber liegt es nicht, da ich das Problem auch auf einem System mit einer Radeon 5970 hatte.  

Wie gesagt; Einmal frisst Firefox zuviel Speicher und zudem kommt es vor, dass Windows dem WoW Prozess nicht alle Prozessoren zuordnet. Allerdings ist die CPU meist nur mit maximal 20-28% ausgelastet (i860). Die Last verteilt sich dabei nur auf die echten Kerne.


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (7. Oktober 2012)

Komplette Benutzung.Wie kann man denn sehen wieviel Ram grad ein Prozess ausnutzt??
Wenn ich mein PC boote wird immer nachdem alles geladen ist 1,25Gb benutzt. Als ich Wow noch im 32 bit Modus spielte vor dem Patch wurde niemals mehr als 2,5 Gbyte verbraucht.Nach dem Ausloggen ging wieder zurück auf 1,18-1,25. Jetzt wo das passiert logge ich aus, Platte dreht sich extrem für 4-5 min und dann steht 1Gb oder sogar weniger,also manchmal auch nur 850Mbyte...
Ich kenn das auch von anderen Spielen wie Witcher 2.Wenn die Ram voll ging fing die Platte immer sowas an und auf einmal ist weniger besetzt als vorhin. Ich verstehe das nicht wieso es auf dem gleichen Rechner mit Ati Karte klappt ...somit das auch nicht mit 32 bit mittlerweile klappt und die Ram überflutet.
Würde etwas helfen wenn die Swap File etwas vergrössere? Ist grad bei 4Gb unten steht empfohlen 6Gb...


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (12. Oktober 2012)

So noch den neuen Nvidia Treiber installiert leider ohne Erfolg,

Die verwendung sieht wie folgt aus:
2974 verwendet 1026 Standby und Wow-64.exe beträgt 1613 Mb (und es wird immer mehr wenn ich länger spiele)

Das sind die Daten wenn das Standbild schon anfängt und Wow den Anfangsspeicher von 1200 frisst.

Bei dem PC mit der ATI Karte :

2765 Verwendet 1272 Standby (wie nach dem Boot) und Wow-64.exe 1345Mb (und es bleibt so egal wie lange man spielt)

Wie gesagt die Settings sind gleich nur dass meine Karte etwas langsamer ist...ob das einen Unterschied macht kA.

Sollt ich mal versuchen Grafik runterzuschrauben? Was ist das schlimmst?Multisampling und ...Schatten??


----------



## Scroll (13. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du ja auch mal die repair exe laufen lassen. Evtl stimmt iwas am programm selbst nicht das die repair exe dann reparieren kann oder du testest im idealfall ne neuonstallation mit der aktuellen exe von der battlenet seite


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (14. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt keine Repair.exe mehr,der Launcher selbst stellt gleich fest wenn etwas mit einer Datei nicht stimmt.Ausserdem...beide PCs benutzen die gleiche Installation die von einer externe Platte kopiert wurde.Das Problem ist wieso wird bei dem ATI PC die RAM überschrieben damit keine Systemresourcen fehlen und bei dem Nvidia wird die RAM komplett belegt.Kann das etwas mit dem Prozessor zu tun haben? Mein PC hat nen i5 und der andere nen i3 Sandy Bridge,jedoch beide gleiche Mobo und RAM.


----------



## Scroll (15. Oktober 2012)

Dann empfehle ich das spiel mal neu zu installieren. Am prozessor kanns net liegen, habe selbst nen i5 sandy und keine probleme. Evtl hat wow irgendeine datei geschrieben die dir das spielen unter der ati problemlos erlaubt aber bei der nvidia nicht. Ware jetzt meine einzige losung noch


----------



## S!lent dob (15. Oktober 2012)

Guck mal munell per Explorer im WoW Verzeichniss nach, da gabs bei mir vor 2 Wochen noch ne repair.exe, hab sie selbst genutzt

Am Prozz liegt das nicht, auch nicht an der verwendeten Graka, das liegt an WoW selbst.


----------



## Scroll (16. Oktober 2012)

Darum denke ich das dort evtl ein eintrag gemacht wurde und dieser eintrag evtl probleme macht mit der nvidia karte und mit der amd nicht. Neuinstallation schon mal versucht bis jetzt?


----------



## Dexter74 (17. Oktober 2012)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Guck mal munell per Explorer im WoW Verzeichniss nach, da gabs bei mir vor 2 Wochen noch ne repair.exe, hab sie selbst genutzt


 
dein Post ist vom 15.10. - ca. 2 Wochen macht Anfang Oktober, du solltest weniger schädliche Zeug rauchen oder die Sorte wechseln, die repair.exe gibt es seit Patch 5.0.4 nicht mehr und der kam am 29. August.



Die 64bit Version verbraucht im Normallfall nicht viel mehr wie die 32bit Version und das sind bei mir knappe 1GB. Nutzt du irgendwelche Addons?


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich benutze keine grossartige UI Addons,nur die üblichen halt wie DBM Titan Auctioneer Tidy plates Grid Recount...Auf Verdacht habe ich diejenigen deaktiviert die auf dem anderen PC nicht installiert sind und die übrigen alle uptodate aber trotzdem...


----------



## Dexter74 (17. Oktober 2012)

nur deaktiviert oder auch die beiden Ordner mal umbenannt?


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Dbm macht bei mir seit gestern probleme, weis nicht aber evtl liegt es bei dir auch daran, habe testweise mal ein addon nach dem anderen geloscht und am ende wieder geholt und habe gemerkt das dbm probleme machte 

Die repair.exe sind bei einigen noch vorhanden, so z.B. Auf meinem laptop der auf 5.0.5 aktualisiert ist. Sie wird durch das update nicht automatisch geloscht also kann sie noch vorhanden sein und wie der te schreibt ist seine installation auch schon alter. Ob sie noch funktioniert sei mal dahin gestellt, das weis ich leider nicht und solange ich keine probleme habe wird die auch nicht genutzt


----------



## Dexter74 (18. Oktober 2012)

repair.exe und der Backgrounddownloader wurden bei mir bei beiden PCs am 29.8. beim Update auf 5.0.4 bzw. beim aktualsieren des Launchers was ja als erstes gemacht wurde gelöscht und das sollte eigentlich auch bei jedem anderen so sein und nein die repair.exe ist nicht zum WoW v5 kompatibel.

Welche Version von DBM hast du denn und wo hast du die geladen?


----------



## Scroll (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte die version uber den curse client bekommen, habs geloscht und mir dann manuell, nicht per auto update draufgezogen dann gings wieder falls du mich meinst 

Normal sollte sie geloscht werden, wurde sie aber bei mir nicht, ist immernoch vorhanden


----------



## Dexter74 (18. Oktober 2012)

dann wurden die wohl wegen fehlender Recht nicht gelöscht.

Benutze kein "Autoupdater", aber vielleicht der TE (wenn du schon dadurch Probleme hattest).


----------



## Blue-Hawaii (4. November 2012)

Problem gelöst, einfach weitere 4Gb draufpacken !!
Rate ich auch jedem der mit High und Ultra Settings spielt und über 4 Gb verfügt aufzurüsten. Kein Nachladeruckler mehr,keine Swap-aktivität.


----------



## D00msday (9. November 2012)

Dein Problem war wohl, dass die 32-Bit-Version nicht wirklich für die Hohen Settings ausgelegt ist. Wenn dein System dann auch noch über die Hälfte an Speicher verbrät, hattest du etwa 1-1,5 GB zur Verfügung. Dass durch die Grafikkarten verschieden freier Speicher angezeigt wurde, war weil deine Grafikkarten verschieden hohen Speicher haben und/oder eventuell die Grafikeinstellungen im Treiber anders eingestellt waren. Die Antialiasing-Methoden sind ja nicht 1:1 gleich bei AMD und Nvidia. 

Bei einem nicht mehr so schlanken Win7-System werden je nach Grafikkarte, Grafikeinstellungen und Spiel zwischen 7-10 GB an gesamtem Speicher verbraten. Das heißt, die Auslagerungsdatei sollte demnach bei dir um die 5-6 GB betragen. Wenn du das Antialiasing und die Schatten heruntergestellt hättest, wäre der RAM-Verbrauch ebenfalls heruntergepurzelt. Du siehst also, dass dein System für die gewünschten Grafikeinstellungen im 32-Bit-Modus nicht genügend RAM hat. Da wären 30€ für mehr Speicher gut angelegt. Dann gibts zwischendurch auch keine Nachladeruckler mehr, bei HDDs - bei SSDs gibt es aufgrund der Flash-Technik keine Nachladeruckler. Nachladeruckler passieren aber auch durch eine zu kleine oder nicht vorhandene Auslagerungsdatei. Dabei stellt Windows plötzlich mitten im Spielbetrieb eine temporär höhere Auslagerungsdatei zur Verfügung, was zu unschönen Nachladerucklern führt.  

*Was noch hilft*, wäre bei einer 32bit Version "Large Adress Aware" freizuschalten. Damit bringst du jedem Programm bei, mehr als 2 GB zu benutzen. So wird erst der vorhandene physikalische RAM bis 3GB vollgeschrieben, bevor dieser auf die Festplatte ausgelagert wird.

Den Download mit Anleitung findest du hier:
Large Address Aware - techPowerUp! Forums


----------

